# Redfoot Tortoise digs holes 8 days in a row and not laying eggs



## LRTortoises (Oct 9, 2017)

She is one of my redfoots that has laid great for me the last two years with no problem.

The last 8 days she has dug a hold almost every night and then not laid any eggs. Usually just falling asleep over the hole and not filling it up.

She has many great places to lay in great soil with cypress on top.

I watched her tonight. I feel like she dug a good hold and then just stopped. There wasn't much mucous coming out. I have been doing warm soaks each day for about 30 minutes.

Any suggestions? Trying to decide if I should just be patient or go to a vet. I should add she is still eatinng, drinking and has used the bathroom.


----------



## wellington (Oct 9, 2017)

@allegraf might be able too help.


----------



## allegraf (Oct 10, 2017)

The only thing I would consider is separating her so she can dig in peace. Keep soaking her, but I would worry she may be having a problem. Vet visit in a few days. Usually, mine dig dummy holes and don't bother filling them back in. @cdmay may have more insight.


----------



## LRTortoises (Oct 10, 2017)

She is not filling any back in. I have her separated also. I am doing a soak in the morning and a soak at lunch. She usually digs about 6pm


----------



## cdmay (Oct 11, 2017)

Sounds like she's not liking the nesting sites. Or is simply not ready to drop.
Agree with Allegra regarding keeping her alone.
Question: How deep is she able to dig?


----------



## LRTortoises (Oct 11, 2017)

I have let her try multiple locations. She has dug very deep holes each time. Definitely as deep as holes from past years. I am keeping up with the twice-a-day soaks. If I have no eggs by next week I may take her into the Vet


----------



## zovick (Oct 11, 2017)

LRTortoises said:


> I have let her try multiple locations. She has dug very deep holes each time. Definitely as deep as holes from past years. I am keeping up with the twice-a-day soaks. If I have no eggs by next week I may take her into the Vet



In my opinion, she should be radiographed soon to see if she actually has eggs present. She is expending large amounts of energy digging those nests and if she gets too tired out and simply stops trying, she may become egg-bound. In fact, there may already be a problem if she has dug 8 times and not laid yet.


----------



## zovick (Oct 14, 2017)

@LRTortoises 

Any updates on this nesting phenomenon? Did you have the tortoise radiographed and if so, were there eggs present?


----------



## LRTortoises (Oct 15, 2017)

The reptile vet in town has me in Wednesday. I'll post a pic of the radiograph then. Tough to find a reptile vet in Little Rock but she used to be the little rock zoo reptile vet and has helped me before. She has dug a hole once more since then.


----------



## zovick (Oct 16, 2017)

LRTortoises said:


> The reptile vet in town has me in Wednesday. I'll post a pic of the radiograph then. Tough to find a reptile vet in Little Rock but she used to be the little rock zoo reptile vet and has helped me before. She has dug a hole once more since then.



I hope all goes well. Assuming normally calcified eggs are present, it will be interesting to see if the vet recommends giving the tortoise oxytocin. Maybe this tortoise has a double egg like your Leopard and is having trouble getting it to pass. That would be a really strange coincidence.


----------



## LRTortoises (Oct 18, 2017)

Well I saw the vet and no eggs. She hasn't dug for a day or two so I am guessing she may have laid some eggs when I wasn't watching. Looks like I will be digging tonight.


----------



## zovick (Oct 18, 2017)

LRTortoises said:


> Well I saw the vet and no eggs. She hasn't dug for a day or two so I am guessing she may have laid some eggs when I wasn't watching. Looks like I will be digging tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220702



Well, it is good to know there are no obstructions causing her to retain her eggs which could cause a major poblem. Good luck locating the nest.


----------



## LRTortoises (Oct 18, 2017)

zovick said:


> Well, it is good to know there are no obstructions causing her to retain her eggs which could cause a major poblem. Good luck locating the nest.


The saga continues. She continues to dig again. Now I know she has no eggs inside her.


----------



## shellfreak (Nov 4, 2017)

I had a Greek ibera like that. One season she went on spurts of digging, she would go through the entire process. And I never found eggs in any of her nests. The next season, she started laying eggs again. I have no explanation for it. But I felt your pain and frustration.


----------



## skottip (Nov 23, 2017)

Not as bad as when my male radiated dug a nest! True story!.


----------

